# plastic fish bag vs. deli cup for tadpole shipping



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I once shipped mantella tadpoles in a deli cup with a small amount of water. Tadpoles were fine. But out of curiosity, who has tried both the deli cup and the fish bag method? 

I have never used plastic fish bags that all the tadpoles to "breathe." Is the breather bag necessary? One would double bag the fish bag anyway in case of leaks.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

If the fish bags work for fish why would they not work for tads? I see no difference.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

In a regular fish bag there would be plenty of air(oxygen) above the water for the tadpole to breathe, especially since you would be likely to be using overnight shipping. I have shipped fish before. I would think it might actually be safer to ship tads in bags.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

soda bottle preforms and plastic vials with screw on lids are pretty standard for shipping tads.
heres one example;
30 Plastic Safety Test Tubes 5.5 x 1 Preform Threaded Cap

i have gotten tads in the small square rubbermaid containers with the soft plastic lids, taped shut, but there was some leakage, albeit minimal.

james


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I've shipped several times in film cans with great success, even when a package took two days. The light weight makes shipping cheaper, which makes the buyer happy.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

basically, which do you prefer (if you've had experience using both)-- plastic fish bags or deli cups / soda bottles?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's my method....

Tadpole and small frog shipping container - Dart Frog Forum on Husbandry and Habitat Information


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have shipped many tads in film canisters. Just leave a good 3/8" -1/2" of air space before you put the lid on. Cheap way of shipping.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

fish bags work great and way less than soda bottles. Breather fish bags work great but are expensive and hard to find. They let oxygen in through the wall of the bag. Anything you can put a tadpole and that doesn't leak will work.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I have used soda bottle preforms when I had 100 given to me. As of late fish bags from the local pet shop.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I raise my tads in spring water, when i ship or transport them I use the same brand of spring water in half pint bottles and pour about 1/3rd out, it is the perfect amount of H2O and the cap screws on tight enough that i have never experienced a leak.


----------



## cobraden (Mar 6, 2007)

I have had them shipped to me in film canisters and didn't have a problem.


----------

